# Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?



## joel3214 (5. März 2014)

*Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Nabend
Bin gerade dabei meine Wakü zu schrubben habe aber ein bis jetzt großes Problem.
Und zwar habe ich Feste Grüne Ablagerungen die mit Wasser und Bürste kaum bzw. gar nicht abgeht.
Aus dem AGB habe ich ein größeres Stück rausbekommen, dass ist recht fest und lässt sich durchbrechen, ohne groß Elastik zu sein.
Jetzt frage ich mich wie bekomme ich es ab?
Der 5,25 Zoll AGB wird wohl das größte Problem.
Betrieben habe ich das ganze vorher nur mit Destillierten Wasser ohne zusetzte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe mal 2 Bilder gemacht.

Hoffe ihr halt ein paar Tipps.
Könnte vom Kupfer kommen oder?


----------



## Sugar70 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Hi,
hört sich komisch an... aber ist so! 
Hol dir Algenentferner aus dem Bau oder Gartenmarkt!
Das Zeug hilft weiter!


----------



## der_knoben (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Sieht nach Grünspan aus. Also korrodiertes Kupfer. Hast du nur Kupferkomponenten im Kreislauf? Welche Anschlüsse sind verbaut?


----------



## joel3214 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Denke mir auch eher das es Grünspan ist da es nicht glibberig oder so in der Art ist.
Diese ihr: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel 62112


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Versuch es mal mit Essig. Die alten Hausmittel helfen meist am besten. mfg.


----------



## HGHarti (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Versuche mal aus einer Zoohandlung eine Bürste mit Kette


----------



## 4clocker (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Nimm mal Autopolitur und rubbel mit ner alten Zahnbürste kräftig drauf rum, dann sollte der Kühler wieder blank sein.
Für den AGB evtl Cillit Bang oder Chlor


----------



## yingtao (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Könnte Grünspan sein. Sollte sich in warmen Wasser, Ethanol und Essig auflösen. Würde es mal mit Essig probieren.


----------



## joel3214 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Habe mal 3 Proben gemacht je ein Anschluss in Wasser, Essig(nur Salatessig da..) und Cillitbang Grün mal sehen lasse es bis 21 Uhr einwirken.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Dafür, dass es sich um Grünspan handelt spricht einiges. Die Hauptablagerung scheint im AB zu sein, wo auch Luft vorhanden ist. Vermutlich wurden die Komponenten, oder zumindest einzelne davon mal mit Essig behandelt und anschließend nicht mit der nötigen Sorgfalt gespült, so dass Essigsäure im Kreislauf verblieben ist. Kupfer löst sich in Kontakt mit Essigsäure und die Lösung kristallisiert bei Luftkontakt zu Kupferacetat aus (Grünspan).
Von Essig solltest du daher die Finger lassen, denn das wäre im Falle von  Grünspan die Bekämpfung der Wirkung mit deren Ursache . Essig hat in einer Wakü allgemein nichts verloren auch wenn einige immer  noch glauben, dass alles was Großmutter in der Küche verwendete  grundsätzlich für jeden Zweck besser geeignet ist, als das was für den  jeweiligen Fall indiziert ist.

Gegen Grünspan hilft grünes CilitBang btw. nicht weiter - das ist ein Fettlöser und enthält keine Säure die die Verbindung wieder auflösen könnte. Damit bewirkst du bei Grünspan voraussichtlich gar nichts. 
Salzsäurehaltiges oranges CilitBang ist hier schon wesentlich besser geeignet. Dass sollte man zwar nicht zu lange wirken lassen, da es auf Dauer ebenfalls Kupfer angreift, aber kurzzeitig angewendet und danach gut mit Wasser abgespült ist es eines der bewährtesten Mittel, um derartige Ablagerungen los zu werden. 
Und wenn es schon ein Hausmittel sein soll, dann wenigstens Zitronensäure, aber auch da gilt, genau wie für CilitBang (orange) oder jedes andere säurehaltige Reinigungsmittel, dass anschließendes wirklich gründliches Spülen aller wasserführenden Teile die damit in Berührung kamen essentiell ist. Der pH-Wert muss nach einer Säurebehandlung (unabhängig von der eingesetzten Säure) wieder auf einen neutralen Wert hochgebracht werden. 

Algen kann man einerseits aufgrund der Konsistenz und der Optik der Ablagerungen und anderseits aufgrund der verschwindend geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit in einer Wakü definitiv ausschließen.


----------



## joel3214 (6. März 2014)

Ok wird definitiv Grünspan sein so wie es mir gestern Abend ging .....
Zitrone hilft wohl schon.
Ist es schlimm wenn ein wenig Grünspan im AGB bleibt? Man kommt leider nicht überall ran .


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

in der apotheke bekommste auch alkohol. dieser reinigt auch super


----------



## joel3214 (6. März 2014)

Brauche halt was das das Zeug von alleine löst da ich da nicht rankomme.
Würde denn ein paar Reste stören wenn man nicht aufs optische achtet ?


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

normal nicht, würde dir aber raten die radis richtig zu reinigen. welche kühlflüssigkeit nimmst du denn??


----------



## joel3214 (6. März 2014)

Destilliertes Wasser ohne zusetzte.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

es gibt extra zusätze gegen algenbildung. kann dir auch dp ultra ans herz legen. dies gibt es auch in neutral und schützt deine komponenten. es gibt auch ein how-to bericht wie man seine radis richtig reinigt. 

[Guide] Wasserkühlung reinigen

ist sehr hilfreich. habs auch so gemacht und nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Ok wird definitiv Grünspan sein so wie es mir gestern Abend ging .....
> Zitrone hilft wohl schon.
> Ist es schlimm wenn ein wenig Grünspan im AGB bleibt? Man kommt leider nicht überall ran .


 
Grünspan ist nur an einer Stelle schädlich:
In Kühlstrukturen, die er verstopft. An allen anderen Stellen ist er unbedenklich und ein rein optisches Problem. Kannst ihn also drin lassen - nur die Ursache für die Bildung sollte man beseitigen.


Ich persönlich bin aber von der recht leuchtenden Farbe und dem doch recht starken auftreten im AGB irritiert. Zudem glaube ich, auf dem AGB-Bild noch bräunliche Kristalle zu erkennen. Wurde ggf. irgendwelche Wasserzusätze verwendet, die eine alternative Erklärung bieten könnten?


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

ich würde schon fast sagen das wenn man nur destilliertes wasser nimmt in dem keine zusätze sind es die algenvermehrung überhand nimmt. wie lange haste das wasser nicht mehr gewechselt??


----------



## joel3214 (6. März 2014)

Zu meiner Schande ist es jetzt 3 Jahre her"duck"
Das braune lag knapp über der Wasserlinie denke mal, dass ist eher Dreck.


----------



## Hoopster (6. März 2014)

das braune könnten rückstände aus der radis, pumpe oder kühlkörpern sein


----------



## Hoopster (11. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

und haste das system wieder am laufen? welches kühlflüssigkeit haste/willste diesmal verwendet?


----------



## joel3214 (11. März 2014)

Werde wohl wieder only Wasser nehmen. System wird morgen noch ein mal gescheuert. Hatte die letzte Woche wenig was zu tun.
Werde es mal mit Orangen versuchen.


----------



## Hoopster (11. März 2014)

mit orangen?? wie meinste das?


----------



## joel3214 (15. März 2014)

Meinte Cilet Bang Orang 
Ging ganz gut, hoffe im Raidi ist auch wirklich alles weg.


----------



## Hoopster (16. März 2014)

wenn du die zeiten beachtet hast dürfte es normal keine probleme geben. hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## VJoe2max (16. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Naja - da er deinen ersten Ratschlag ja glücklicherweise nicht angenommen hat (Alkohol ist der Plexiglas-Killer Nr. 1), waren deine Tipps die Radiatoren zu reinigen und  das HowTo zu lesen auf jeden Fall nicht falsch .


----------



## Hoopster (17. März 2014)

man lässt den alkohol ja nicht minutenlang drauf! es kommt auf ein tuch und wird abgewicht! wüsste nicht was das gekillt weren sollte. habe es bei mir auch immer so gemacht und hatte nie ein problem. und wenn hättest du ja früher was sagen können enn es ja so falsch gewesen wäre


----------



## VJoe2max (17. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Es ist egal wie lang du den drauf lässt. Plexiglas reagiert auf Ethanol innerhalb von Sekunden, wenn´s dumm läuft (und das ist die Regel - nicht die Ausnahme). Die kleinsten Kratzer dienen da schon als Rissausgangspunkt. Besonders vorgespanntes Plexiglas darf man keines Falls mit Ethanol in Berührung kommen lassen: Klick


----------



## Hoopster (17. März 2014)

da steht das plexi auch unter spannung. der agb ist nicht unter spannung. 

edit: aber ist ok, du hast recht und ich hab meine ruhe.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. März 2014)

*AW: Feste Grüne Ablagerung was tun?*

Nicht nur Lastspannungen (z.B. durch biegung wie im Video) sondern auch Eigenspannungen aus der Produktion führen bei PMMA (Plexiglas ist nur ein Handelsname dafür) in Kombination mit Ethanol oder anderen einwertigen Alkoholen zu diesem Problem - oft tritt die Rissbildung bei reinen Eigenspannungen oder geringen Lastspannungen zwar verzögert ein, aber sie ist kaum zu vermeiden. Speziell bei vielen Röhren-ABs sind auch Lastspannungen vorhanden, da die Röhren leider nach wie vor leider meist Verschraubungen für Deckel und Boden aufweisen. Zwar bricht ein AB in der Regel nicht gleich in tausend Teile, aber er bekommt Netzwerkartige Risse und kann undicht werden. Wenn du dich mal ein wenig umsiehst ist dieses Phänomen leider seit einigen Jahren wieder massiv auf dem Vormarsch, nachdem der WaterWetter-Shock bei den Usern verdaut war und wieder zunehmend billige PMMA-ABs
auf den Markt kamen. 

Die Hersteller verzichten offenbar insbesondere bei Plexiglas-Röhren-ABs heutzutage auf den wichtigen Fertigungsschritt des Temperns nach der Bearbeitung (baut Eigenspannungen ab), um Kosten zu sparen. Außerdem wird scheinbar oft minderwertiges oder vorgeschädigtes Material eingesetzt. PMMA ist sehr empfindlich was die Kombination von Spannungen und einwertigen Alkoholen und möglicherweise auch Weichmachern wie Phtalaten aus PVC-Schläuchen betrifft. Das äußert sich in der zunehmenden Rate reißender PMMA-ABs im Vergleich zu älteren Modellen, obwohl die gleichen Voraussetzungen wie früher herrschen. Bringt man jedoch einwertige Alkohole wie Ethanol ins Spiel sind sogar qualitativ sehr gute ABs häufig vor Rissen nicht gefeit. Da reichen schon geringe Mengen und Expositionszeiten, wie auch geringe Spannungen (egal oder Eigen- oder Lastspannungen). Wer sich noch an die Ausfallserie mit WaterWetter vor einigen Jahren erinnern kann, oder in letzter Zeit mal die einschlägigen Threads verfolgt hat, in denen die Zunahme gerissener Plexiglas-ABs das Thema ist, weiß wovon ich spreche. Es hat seine Gründe, warum z.B. aquacomputer inzwischen Echtglas ABs anbietet (aqualis-Reihe), da Echtglas-ABs zur Zeit die einzigen Röhren ABs sind, die nachweislich keine Probleme mit jeglichen Wasserzusätzen, aber eben auch keine Probleme mit alkoholhaltigen Reinigungsmitteln oder gar reinem Ethanol haben . Auch gegklebte Schacht-ABs aus PMMA können btw. etwas resistenter sein, wenn sie z.B. aus langkettigem gegossenen PMMA bestehen und sauber verklebt sind. Leider ist das aber nicht unbedingt die Regel sondern eher die Ausnahme.
Wer also einen AB aus PMMA - egal ob Röhre oder Schacht - sein Eigen nennt, sollte von Ethanol oder ethanolhaltigen Reinigungsmitteln grundsätzlich die Finger lassen, wenn er keine Risse riskieren will.

Btw: Es geht mir nicht darum recht zu haben, sondern darum Leute vor Fehlern zu bewahren .


----------

